

Cyborg Beetles with Remote Control - nkurz
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/22111

======
nkurz
Ethically and scientifically, this seems stunning: a radio receiver is
attached to a live beetle, with probes inserted capable of flight instruction.
And these are inserted in a pupal phase, so as to not be visible in the adult.

